# Need brake job torque specs



## DamianJP (May 1, 2018)

Doing all for corners of the car, needed to torque down to correct torque. I've seen some videos/posts, but most are conflicting. Thank you for your time and help.

Brake line bolts:?

Calliper mount bolts:?

Calliper bolts:?


BTW are there any free PDF manuals floating around the web for L31 Altimas?

Thank You,
DamianJP


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can find that info in the free repair guides at Autozone.com; you need to register an e-mail to access them. NissanHelp.com has some factory service manual chapters available for download in the "knowledge base" section. ******** used to have manual downloads until Nissan Corporate stepped-in with a cease and desist order to remove them as they are copyrighted material.


----------



## DamianJP (May 1, 2018)

Thank you for the info. Big time !


----------



## DamianJP (May 1, 2018)

Finally found a service manual for the L31's. Also saw a video that contradicted the numbers again. If someone could clear a few things up that would be cool.

Service manual has values at....

Front : Slide pin bolts 16-23 FT LBS
Caliper mounting bolts 53-72 FT LBS

Rear: Slide pin bolts 28-36 FT LBS
Caliper mounting bolts 28-38 FT LBS

Any reason why the front and rear sections have different values in the service manual?




And heres a video of the rear's being done that made me think twice
Can't link yet , search "How to Replace Rear Brakes 02-15 Nissan Altima" in youtube. Its by 1A AUTO.

It says... 
Rear: Slide pin bolts 20-35 FT LBS
Caliper mounting bolts 116-124 FT LBS


And the Autozone manual had only front values , but they matched the service manual above on values.


So you can see the confusion.



Also I put abit of never sieze on these bolts. Ive heard discussions about Dry vs Never sieze vs Loctite. Did I mess up? I'm in Florida (Rust area) and back calipers had to be replaced because of stuck bolts, that was my logic behinde me using never sieze.


Thank you for your time and patience,
DamianJP


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have a factory service manual, then go by those numbers. As far as the rear bolts having different torque values than the front, that's pretty typical. Nissan typically doesn't use thread-locker on their brake bolts, however some manufacturers, like GM, use them on the caliper mount bolts. If the bolt threads were very rusty, probably the best thing to do would be get new ones; however, if they aren't that bad, re-using them is fine. I usually don't use never-seize on the bolts. Follow the manufacturer's instructions in the FSM.


----------

